
Show HN: MediSim – A 3D simulation of emergent Behavior in little civilizations - taylor__
http://stewart-taylor.github.io/MediSim/
======
taylor__
Hey Creator here. I actually wanted to post this link instead with the ReadMe
as it tells you what is going on but I messed up the submission and it would
not let me post again. [https://github.com/Stewart-
Taylor/MediSim](https://github.com/Stewart-Taylor/MediSim) This link will give
you more details about what is actually going on if you are confused.

I was inspired by this talk
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HJPilemNns](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HJPilemNns)
by Simon Swain and wanted to make something similar.

If you have any questions about it feel free to ask me. I would also love to
see if anyone has made anything similar.

